# Hello everyone



## farmer granny (Jun 2, 2020)

Hello to everyone. Nice to find a place I can get info as a first time tractor owner. My husband and I bought our first tractor a 1954 Ford 640. She's been rebuilt and converted to 12 volt. Runs like a top. we've been cattle ranchers for last 20 years. we have always moved and unrolled big round bales in the winter. it was getting harder on us lately. We are both retired and in our early 60"s. 
Farmer Granny


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome farmer granny. Sounds like you have a great little tractor there, looking forward to n having a look at it! 
Add it t our "Tractor" registry if you are so inclined, maybe it'll be featured as the Tractor of the Month some day!


----------

